# Shae



## rudebwoy03




----------



## Herzo

What a cute dog you have there. Looks like you live out in the country. Nice and green we now have white.


----------



## Alpha1

I love the first pic, so cute and can't be bothered.


----------



## Luna-Boxer

So cute


----------



## nfedyk

He looks like a real love bug.


----------

